# Where to get an authentic Herm Sprenger?



## CAROLINM (Mar 30, 2018)

Hello,
I do have an original prong collar stainless steel Herm Sprenger (3.2mm), got it a couple of years ago (I think it was luck that I ended up with an original one from Amazon, it was around 35-40). Anyway, lately I came to the realization that I want to get either a black one (look really nice) or a buckle prong collar. I really like the buckle one, my trainer has suggested us to use such, cause both my sister and I, struggle sometimes to set the regular one. He has one, and I found it as a really easy to use collar. Yet. buying it in Mexico, implies to have to order through some people or other trainers, with the risk of not being original, and also, for a huge price (over 80 dollars).

I usually buy from online sources in the US from here, from Mexico, and then my uncle who is in business between AZ and Sonora, brings stuff once or twice per month, hence, I could order from Amazon, but everytime I go to the comment section on several products such as the Herm Sprenger, there are at least two or three comments complaining on the fact that the product is not the original collar from german but a copy.

I have found what I want in Bridgeportk9, is that a safe website? do they sell original products?

(On a different note, regarding, our previous experience with our dog being bitten, and leaving our other trainer, we are really good with the new one, it is mainly obedience (plus conditioning and desensitization), but we are having some good improvements).


----------



## Steve Strom (Oct 26, 2013)

I have a lot of things from here. He ships fast and backs everything he sells. 






Herm Sprenger Black Stainless Steel Prong Collar Click Lock : Dog Training Equipment, | All K-9


Dog Training Equipment Herm Sprenger Black Stainless Steel Prong Collar Click Lock - Herm Sprenger Black Stainless Steel Prong Pinch Collar with Click Lock. This super strong, black stainless



www.allk-9.com


----------



## Kari01 (Sep 7, 2018)

I think I bought mine from Leerburg.com


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

Leerburg

Black Stainless Steel Herm Sprenger: Black Stainless Steel Herm Sprenger Prong Collar 

This double clip leash by Leerburg has saved my neck more than twice, as occasionally prong collars come apart! 
Short one clips on to the prong collar, for control and the longer one clips on to their regular collar for safety! 1/2 inch Prong Collar Leash with Handle 

Note that a Keeper Collar does not have the control a regular prong has if you have a really strong dog that pulls.





Leerburg | Keeper Collars Hidden Prong with Snap


These covered prong collars are lined with leather and finished with chrome hardware.




leerburg.com


----------



## Nscullin (Sep 29, 2019)

Steve Strom said:


> I have a lot of things from here. He ships fast and backs everything he sells.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I second all k9. And with there bundles you sometimes get really good deals. Also a fan of Ray Allen but sometimes they can be pricey, HOWEVER, I will say that the products they have are generally very high quality


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

Ray Allen is good, Hallmark k9 is good and Gun Dog Supplies. They all sell the real deal. I know that there are more but these are the 3 I think of first.


----------

